

Candy Crush wants you to lose - michokest
http://blog.appszoom.com/2013/10/25/candy-crush-made-for-losers/

======
tlarkworthy
Candy Crush's recruit friends to unlock levels mechanic is evil genius. As a
user I loathe it, and refuse to partake in fact. But its crazy success says
its a great move.

